# Newbies - with pics



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Well, we've three newbies arriving in an hour or two. Originally thought to be PEW, turns out they aren't. If anyone's seen the Pickle isn't a PEW thread then you'll know we don't what she is exactly and these newbies are from the same breeder. Can't wait to meet our new trio (two does and a buck) and I'l have piccies up as soon as possible!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Cant wait for pictures


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

AAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!

They are itsybitsyicklewicklyteenytiny! Not pews though, which is perfect! I'm dying to unravel what it is they are  
These guys and girl are a cute 5 1/2 weeks old and gorgeous. Piccies to be added shortly *swoons*

x


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Piccies aren't great. Naturally they are far too busy nosing around their new place to be posing for pictures!
You can't see in these pics, but they do have some colours. One in particular seems to have a blue-ish tinge in it's coat, almost like very faint freckes. Anyway, baby pictures..


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Cute! Looking forward to more pics!


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Aww!! Well done on the new arrivals


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Thankss guys, totally in love with them


----------

